# Take care of yourself first, you can’t pour from an empty cup.



## elroy

_Take care of yourself first, you can’t pour from an empty cup._

Meaning: If you don’t take care of yourself / meet your own needs, you can’t take care of / help / support / give to others.

My attempt: _Pass zuerst auf dich auf, aus einer leeren Tasse wird nichts gegossen. _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> My attempt: _Pass zuerst auf dich auf, aus einer leeren Tasse wird nichts gegossen. _


Da würde ich nicht verstehen, was gemeint ist.

Vielleicht:
Sorge zuerst für dich selbst. Wer nichts hat, der kann auch nichts abgeben.

Aber das ist nicht so bildhaft. Also vielleicht besser:
Wenn dein Glas leer ist, kannst du niemandem einen Schluck abgeben.

Aber wart erstmal ab, was sonst noch an Vorschlägen kommt.


----------



## Sowka

Mein Vorschlag: Sorge zunächst für dich selbst, eine leere Tasse kann niemanden laben.

Ein bisschen altertümlich, aber ich finde es gerade hübsch. 

Cross-posted mit Schlabberlatz

Edit: Vielleicht besser: Becher statt Tasse. Das passt besser ins alte Bild, finde ich._ Sorge zunächst für dich selbst -- ein leerer Becher kann niemanden laben_.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Take care of yourself first


Vielleicht auch:  _Kümmere dich zunächst um dich selbst_..


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Sorge zuerst für dich selbst. Wer nichts hat, der kann auch nichts abgeben.


I like the straight-forwardness of this translation. This is 100% comprehensible without any awkwardness. 

I might phrase the second part as "Denn wer nichts hat, kann auch nichts abgeben."



bearded said:


> Kümmere dich zunächst um dich selbst


Yes, that fits very well, too.



Sowka said:


> Sorge zunächst für dich selbst, eine leere Tasse kann niemanden laben


Ja, aber ich denke, "niemanden" beinhaltet nicht so schön, dass man _anderen _helfen will. Bei "abgeben" wird klar, dass ein Transfer stattfindet, bei "laben" könnte es sich auch auf einen selbst beziehen, der sich erquicken will.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> I like the straight-forwardness of this translation.


I was hoping for something metaphorical like the English.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I was hoping for something metaphorical like the English.


Hm, OK. Many German aphorisms are quite straight-forward, though.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber ich denke, "niemanden" beinhaltet nicht so schön, dass man _anderen _helfen will. Bei "abgeben" wird klar, dass ein Transfer stattfindet, bei "laben" könnte es sich auch auf einen selbst beziehen, der sich erquicken will.


Interessanter Hinweis, danke!

Dann vielleicht: _Sorge zunächst für dich selbst -- ein leerer Becher kann niemand anderen laben_.

Wobei das Englische "die anderen" nicht enthält. Und ich habe es auch nicht so verstanden, dass es darum geht, (nur) anderen etwas zu geben.

Wenn ich keine inneren Reserven mehr habe, kann ich auch für mich selbst immer schlechter oder gar nicht mehr sorgen (eigene Erfahrung). Aus dem, was "poured" wird, bediene ich mich also auch selbst, um mich und andere weiter immer besser unterstützen zu können. Es ist nicht ein Transfer, sondern ein gemeinsames Entnehmen, das durch die vorrangige Selbstfürsorge ermöglicht wird. Schlabberlatz' "abgeben" trifft das auch sehr gut, finde ich.

Wenn ich das alles so bedenke, möchte ich doch bei meinem ursprünglichen Vorschlag bleiben:

_Sorge zunächst für dich selbst -- ein leerer Becher kann niemanden laben_.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _Take care of yourself first, you can’t pour from an empty cup._


Ja, sehr schwierig.
Schon allein weil diese Philosophie im Deutschen nun mal nicht existiert. Mal ehrlich, wer würde bei uns denn freiwillig was von _seinem Becher_ abgeben? Speziell wenn er mit Met, Bier oder einer sonstigen Köstlichkeit gefüllt ist -- auch noch heute, wo es Aids, Corona und was weiß ich noch was gibt?
Also nee, unsere in den Germanen verwurzelter Ursprung erlaubt uns das gar nicht! 

Was vielleicht funktionieren könnte, ist ein "Sammelgefäß", aus dem ein vorhandener Trunk verteilt werden kann, wenn man das so will. Du könntest also das Krug-Metaphor umwandeln.
Zusammengesetzt aus den obigen Vorschlägen vielleicht sowas wie:
_Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein zerbrochener Krug kann niemanden laben._​
Nun ergibt sich leider das Problem, dass dies mit einer uralten Weisheit kollidiert, die genau das Gegenteil zur Grundlage hat:
_Der Krug geht solange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht. _​
Damit ist schwer zu sagen, was der Zuhörer aus obigem Spruch wirklich macht.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, der zerbrochene Krug funktioniert nicht. Aber Deine Argumentation gegen Tasse / Becher / Glas finde ich sehr schön. 

Im Englischen ist ja nichts zerbrochen. Warum dann also nicht "ein leerer Krug ..."


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> _Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein zerbrochener Krug kann niemanden laben._


Ja, gar nicht schlecht. Wie Sowka schon schreibt, geht es vielleicht mit "leer"?

_Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn aus einem leeren Krug kannst du niemandem einschenken._


----------



## manfy

Sowka said:


> Im Englischen ist ja nichts zerbrochen. Warum dann also nicht "ein leerer Krug ..."


Ja schon, aber die Engländer und damit die englische Sprache sind ja stark von den nordischen Stämmen beeinflusst und da weiß man doch (von Wicki und den starken Männern  ), dass sie eher aus Trinkhörnern getrunken haben und somit war das Zerbrechen des Trinkgefäßes kein so großes Problem...

Ein leerer Krug ist natürlich auch schlecht und somit funktioniert die metaphorische Analogie, aber ein zerbrochener Krug ist halt dramatischer und hilft, die beabsichtigte Problematik zu unterstreichen. 



Kajjo said:


> _Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn aus einem leeren Krug kannst du niemandem einschenken._


Ja, das kann schon klappen. Was mich aber ernstlich stört, ist "kannst *du*".

Die einleitende Warnung im Imperativ "sorge zuerst...", vermittelt stark den Eindruck, dass du mit einer speziellen Person sprichst, d.h. der Angesprochene ist das Subjekt und damit der metaphorische Krug. Im Nebensatz wird derjenige aber wieder mit "kannst *du*" als Person angesprochen, obwohl er gleichzeitig noch der Krug ist. Das klappt für mich nicht!

Mit folgender Form wird die Assoziation _Krug <-> angesprochene Person_ klarer und offensichtlicher:
_Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein leerer Krug...._


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> Und ich habe es auch nicht so verstanden, dass es darum geht, (nur) anderen etwas zu geben.


Das wird im Englischen durch das „first“ impliziert.

Sorge *zuerst/zunächst *für dich selbst; *erst dann* kannst du anderen helfen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Sorge *zuerst/zunächst *für dich selbst; *erst dann* kannst du anderen helfen.


Oder:
"*Wer* nicht zuerst für sich selbst sorgt, kann auch anderen nicht helfen."


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> *Wer* nicht zuerst für sich selbst sorgt, kann auch anderen nicht helfen."


Ja, das ist aber nicht poetisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Sorge *zuerst/zunächst *für dich selbst; *erst dann* kannst du anderen helfen.


finde ich auch nicht sonderlich poetisch.


----------



## elroy

Das war nur eine Erklärung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Na dann .... .


----------



## elroy

Das mit dem Krug gefällt mir!


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein leerer Krug...


Wie wär's mit
"Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein leerer Krug kann niemanden erquicken."


----------



## Kajjo

Gefällt mir, schön kurz und etwas poetischer mit dem seltenen "erquicken".


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Ja, das ist aber nicht poetisch.


 ...as Brian (Monty Python) used to say: There's no pleasing some people. 




JClaudeK said:


> "Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein leerer Krug kann niemanden erquicken."


 Gefällt mir sehr gut, speziell da 'erquicken' nicht nur materielle sondern auch eine stimmungsbezogene Konnotation hat.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Sowka said:


> Ein bisschen altertümlich


Ja, es hört sich irgendwie biblisch an 


Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber ich denke, "niemanden" beinhaltet nicht so schön, dass man _anderen _helfen will. Bei "abgeben" wird klar, dass ein Transfer stattfindet, bei "laben" könnte es sich auch auf einen selbst beziehen, der sich erquicken will.





Sowka said:


> _Sorge zunächst für dich selbst -- ein leerer Becher kann niemanden laben_.





Sowka said:


> Dann vielleicht: _Sorge zunächst für dich selbst -- ein leerer Becher kann niemand anderen laben_.


Vielleicht:
_Sorge zunächst für dich selbst – mit einem leeren Becher kann man niemanden laben_.



Kajjo said:


> _Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn aus einem leeren Krug kannst du niemandem einschenken._


Ja, das geht auch.



JClaudeK said:


> "Sorge zuerst für dich selbst, denn ein leerer Krug kann niemanden erquicken."


Hm, das gefällt mir nicht besonders gut. Ich würde eher etwas mit „aus einem leeren Krug“ oder „mit einem leeren Krug“ sagen, sonst hört es sich vielleicht so an, als ob der Krug erquicklich sein soll und nicht der (mögliche) Inhalt.
›erquicken‹ passt für mich auch nicht so recht. Es hört sich ein bisschen nach ›erfrischen‹ an, also so, als ob es um einen zwar angenehmen, aber letztlich verzichtbaren Schluck ginge.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Sorge zuerst für dich selbst. Wenn dein Glas leer ist, kannst du niemandem einen Schluck abgeben.


… wäre auch weiterhin mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Take care of yourself first, you can’t pour from an empty cup.


Can this be a metaphor?

Denke zuerst an dich, wenn du tot bist, kannst du niemand helfen. Metapher tot - leeres Glas, die Zeit ist abgelaufen.
Denke zuerst an dich, aus einem leeren Glas kommt nichts heraus.

Is it about the relation egoism vs. altruism?

I do not understand it fully, it sounds very much like a metaphor.


----------

